# Bittersweet success!



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

I never got around to posting it on here, but here is the write up of the deer I shot on Friday, oct 31st!

Well boys lady luck was with me this morning. I settled in the stand at about 0645. At first light when most deer movement occurs at what I have started to call "The Buck" stand, there was nothing. I became slightly discouraged. At 8 o'clock I looked over my left shoulder and looky looky what I see, Mr. Ten Point. Thats right, the same one who gave me the slip two tuesdays ago due to a branch. I stood up, grabbed my bow and got situated. He was on the same trail I normally see the does crossing over into the bedding area on. I knew if he continued to travel that route he would be at 15 yards behind my stand and in the wide open. Well he opted to take a little wider route and ended up at 25 yards. I had a decent opening, but not what I wanted to shoot through. I thought he was gongi to angle another way into a larger opening, well he didnt do that either. He ended up gonig into the thickest area around my stand. He was at 25 yards and I was franticly looking to find a hole I could squeeze an arrow through. I was kicking myself for not taking the shot when I had it earlier. Suddenly I saw a softball sized hole and drew back. He stepped in it, I grunted and wouldnt ya know, he stopped perfect in it. I settled my 20 yard pin a bit high and let her fly. I couldnt believe it, the arrow slipped through the opening and center punched the Deer I have named the "Lucky Ten."

As soon as the arrow hit he took off, at the time I didnt know I had center punched him. The funny thing was he didnt really run hard, he just kinda trotted off. He stopped at about 40 yards and looked back. All I could see was his head turning and looknig back. About 10 seconds later he took off sideways and piled up. I coulndt believe it. The deer I have velvet pictures of from 3 months ago, the deer I missed due to a branch over a week ago, and most importantly the deer i have been losing sleep over is now dead and in my hands. Its almost a bitter sweet ending to such a dramatic and stressful story to this years hunting adventures. When I got up to him and I sat down to reflect as I mostly do with my bucks and I was almost to the breaking point. This is probably the most emotional deer harvest I have ever made. So I guess now I sohuld probably show him to you huh??


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome Deer
And a great tale to go along with it


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome buck man, great job.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a great buck! Congrats man!

I have a trail cam pick of a big 11 point from back in August. We are yet to see him this year. Don't know if someone got him or if he is totally nocturnal. I guess the best shot to see him will be this weekend with some predicting it being the peak of the rut.

What county did you take that HOG in?


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Tusc. county.


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome buck


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice buck! You will always remember the story behind it all. You were fortunate to get a second chance at him. The problem with getting him is that now the "story" is over. But for you it has a happy ending! Congrats!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck of a buck and a great story to go with it.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful Buck and great story, Congrats!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck, good story. 20yrs from now you'll still remember it.


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

That is a beautiful buck...

Congrats.


----------



## JRod920 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats a beautiful buck. I'd be telling that story to all of my buddies!


----------

